# The Solifuge thread



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Yo,

I've started this thread as the one me and Steve were using was meandering all over the place and had arguements and all manner of weirdness in it. 

Also, Steve had asked to see my set up, so i've attached them here. Hopefully we can keep this thread on topic about our experiences with solifuges. My set up is fairly basic, reasonably small and has a deep substrate of about 6-8", comprised of a mix of aquatic compost (for loam/silt) and exo terra desert sand (approx 40:60 mix). 

There is a few stones and a bark hide, although they arent really needed as Yoji tends to burrow a lot and ignores them. This set up has a lid (obviously i've not photographed it as its just a lid...)

Here is the basic set up:










Above: The whole thing.

Below: Yoji wandering about










Below: This gives a better veiw of the soil structure. its a mix of various sized particles that seems to work well for burrow construction. Yoji tends to move all the bigger particles to the surface, and breaks them up with her chelicerae.



















Thats about it. 

Hopefully we can use this thread as a discussion ground for solifuges. As of this moment, i've had mine for over a month...which seems to be better than some of the horror stories ive heard - and I have to admit, i see these animals less as the aggressive monsters the media portray them as and more as just fascinating little animals that have far more character than the average invert.

I'm hoping that we can get a sort of behavioural catalogue of info on the go, and hopefully dismiss some of the myths associated with these animals and increase the knowledge of their husbandry to a better standard of care. 

-Grant.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

That set up is not too far from my own, Grant.

Still cannot figure out how it escaped from that, even if you left the lid of entirely, as I find that the black one (esp), is not v proficient at scaling smooth sides of the tank.

Like you, I am reasonably pleased that all three of mine are still alive, however, the black one is not burrowing as keenly as it once was, which I hope is not a bad sign.

I use cardboard tubes as hides as well, they seem to like that.

Good stuff and thanks for posting.

Steve


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, I recently started adding cardboard tubes, although mine seems to ignore them.

I wouldnt neccessarily worry about the change in behaviour - mine recently underwent a period of 4 days or so where it didnt burrow at all, and was frantically pacing around. Then, all of a sudden it has started burrowing again and seems quite docile. I think it was hungry - after a good feed, it seems to calm down and burrow again.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

What's their temperament close to in tarantula terms? I was really tempted on getting one of the black ones.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> Yeah, I recently started adding cardboard tubes, although mine seems to ignore them.
> 
> I wouldnt neccessarily worry about the change in behaviour - mine recently underwent a period of 4 days or so where it didnt burrow at all, and was frantically pacing around. Then, all of a sudden it has started burrowing again and seems quite docile. I think it was hungry - after a good feed, it seems to calm down and burrow again.


The only one of the three species I have that ignores the cardboard tubes is the black one. The other two like them. Do you provide them water? I try, from a shallow dish, but 

A) I have yet to see them take it

B) They, like a JCB, are forever moving sand around at random, and either the water bowl gets displaced, or it ends up full of sand/substrate.

Steve


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

steveyruss said:


> What's their temperament close to in tarantula terms? I was really tempted on getting one of the black ones.


Hard to make a direct comparison mate.

Most T's, if disturbed, seem to run off.

These tend to come out, to _see_ what is what.

But if I had to pick one up, I would rather pick one up than say my Orange Baboon T.

Hope that helps.


Steve


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> The only one of the three species I have that ignores the cardboard tubes is the black one. The other two like them. Do you provide them water? I try, from a shallow dish, but
> 
> A) I have yet to see them take it
> 
> ...


Yeah I used a water bowl for a week or so, but it never touched it. The tubes remain empty...

Mine does shift a hell of a lot of sand around. Lots of digging tunnels and then filling them in. I actually discussed with my supervisor that these animals might be a major source of "soil disturbance" - similar to earthworms, in their native habitat. It would be interesting to go and study them in the wild, see how they behave. The constant tunnelling is interesting.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I mist the sides of the tank every so often as well Grant, I heard doing that replicates morning dew or some such thing.

Doesn't seem to be doing any harm.

Best

Steve


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

With the lid on, my tank does have 'dew' on the sides at some points. Besides that, I basically leave yoji to get on with it, although I do worry a lot, all this scare mongering has made solifuges sound really delicate!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> With the lid on, my tank does have 'dew' on the sides at some points. Besides that, I basically leave yoji to get on with it, although I do worry a lot, all this scare mongering has made solifuges sound really delicate!


:lol2: I think I fuss them more than I do my mrs! I used to have lids on, but I felt the moisture build up was too much, so I dispensed with the lids, and replaced them with mesh.

You should fire down to my house at some point mate, you aren't too far.

Steve


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> :lol2: I think I fuss them more than I do my mrs! I used to have lids on, but I felt the moisture build up was too much, so I dispensed with the lids, and replaced them with mesh.
> 
> You should fire down to my house at some point mate, you aren't too far.
> 
> Steve


Heh, it would be awesome to see the _G.granti_, they seem like monsters. Those, and the little Damon you have...


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

One died the other night, Grant.

Not the lickle black 'un.

Not the big monster one.

The med sized yellow one.

It _could _have died of natural causes.

However...

I have a theory.

When investigating the scene of the incident, a small black spider, no bigger than my finger nail, came scurrying out. Somehow it had gotten in there. This spider was like 50 times or more smaller. But I figured that MAYBE it had got in there *(I use open topped mesh lids),* and used it's cunning to land a fatal bite.

Of course, it could just as easy be coincidence, esp since the predator in this case was so much smaller, and in the wild it is not common for such a small invert to attack something so much larger.

What do you think?


----------



## manic (Apr 2, 2008)

_Hi, I have one of these Galeodes granti_ Egyptian Banded Solifugid I bought from the Spider Shop around 6th Jun and I keep her in about the same conditions that you mention above but mine has dug a little hole at the bottom of the enclosure and has not come out I hear they hibernate so I assume that could be what she is doing in there? or maybe a upcoming moult?

I can see her moving about so I know she is alive and well and she has never been interested in food as when I first got her she was doing the usual stressed out pacing and digging..then she settled in the hole and has buried herself in with no escape hole. The sand/coir mixture is easy enough for her to escape from should she decide to come out but all I can do now is watch and wait


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> One died the other night, Grant.
> 
> Not the lickle black 'un.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmmn...I don't know. Its possible, but those giant ones seem like they would be pretty intolerant of anything in the cage, and even my black one seems to be aware if anything else is in the enclosure. 

Thats a shame either way, although you got a good month and half from it, which is more than some people get. I hope the other two survive longer 

Manic: Yeah, mine does that, although mine is a related species and not the granti. It's burrowed out a little hole and sealed it off. Hasnt really been that active for the past few days compared to the first few weeks or so. I am unsure about the hibernation thing - some species might hibernate, or it might be that in the wild they exist as juveniles over winter or such. What temps is it at just now?


----------



## manic (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi GRB, at the moment it is at 25C (6pm) and cooler on the other side of the container. She seems to like the warm end. I have heard they can live longer kept at cooler temps too. I have tried different variations of hot, warm and room temps and none seem to make a difference to her activity. The only other thing I can think of is a moult as my T's never eat when they are getting ready for a moult sometimes quite a long time. As long as she seems to be happy and I can see she is still active down there I'll leave her be as it appears to be 'normal' for her as there is no bright lights or noise in that room.


----------



## manic (Apr 2, 2008)

Well this morning my lil Solifuge was in her chamber in moulting position :lol: and I have just checked and she is almost done, I just see lots of legs in the little window that I can see into. Hopefully all has gone well and she will be back to her much bigger self soon :2thumb: so sealing herself into a tomb is for moulting


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

manic said:


> Well this morning my lil Solifuge was in her chamber in moulting position :lol: and I have just checked and she is almost done, I just see lots of legs in the little window that I can see into. Hopefully all has gone well and she will be back to her much bigger self soon :2thumb: so sealing herself into a tomb is for moulting


heh, thats well cool. I've been wondering if mine is due a moult as she's been quite inactive and has burrowed pretty deeply.


----------



## manic (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, I am so pleased that she is moulting, it gets worrying when you do not know what to expect. Now I hope all goes well and cannot wait for her to come up top and have a good meal


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

manic said:


> Yeah, I am so pleased that she is moulting, it gets worrying when you do not know what to expect. Now I hope all goes well and cannot wait for her to come up top and have a good meal


Well done with that.

Keep us up to date, mate.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope mine moults, I asked Lee for a small one, and it seems like a young one. 

Comapred to the size these things can get, mine is pretty small, so perhaps a moult is due...it'd be interesting to see the whole process.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Have you noticed any subtle or obvious changes to their eating habits?

Have they become less interested in food, than previously..?

Do they often either kill food and leave it, or if tweezer fed, are you finding that they will kill food and eat only a partial amount of it..?

Any other changes that you have observed since getting them?

I have the same species as you, of course, and several times I have thought it dead, as it is lying almost sideways, and looks dead for sure. If I spray a tiny amount of water on it though, it will give a reaction. I would say that the differences that I have noticed, are a slowing down of said appetite, and a slowing down of their physical activity.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Have you noticed any subtle or obvious changes to their eating habits?
> 
> Have they become less interested in food, than previously..?
> 
> ...


Actually, I have. I'm not sure if mine is moulting, or trying to hiberrnate or what, as about 2 weeks ago it burrowed and stopped moving. Upon disturbance, it immediatley constructed another burrow and has remained hidden for about another week. I kinda hope this is some sort of hibernation rather than its old age as such...


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I am going to hazard an educated guess here, and say that the change in their eating habits, _and _general activity could be, much like the Praying Mantis that is about to die, and indication of their own imminent death.

Hope I am wrong, of course!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> I am going to hazard an educated guess here, and say that the change in their eating habits, _and _general activity could be, much like the Praying Mantis that is about to die, and indication of their own imminent death.
> 
> Hope I am wrong, of course!


 
Yeah, that would suck. Although if it happens, at least little yoji showed a lot of character in the short time frame, and was certainly an entertaining pet.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, its still alive. It appears to be burrowing very deep. 

In future, i'm going to try to get an even deeper tub as 6" isnt deep enough for it to burrow to a maximum depth (which would be interesting to see). 

Hasnt really moved for a week or so from that portion of the tank. I wonder if it really is going to moult or hibernate?

Steve, are you guys still alive/ok/active?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> Well, its still alive. It appears to be burrowing very deep.
> 
> In future, i'm going to try to get an even deeper tub as 6" isnt deep enough for it to burrow to a maximum depth (which would be interesting to see).
> 
> ...


My two are still alive, but their activity and desire for food has totally waned.

The black one used to to a lot of burrowing, now it barely seems to bother.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> My two are still alive, but their activity and desire for food has totally waned.
> 
> The black one used to to a lot of burrowing, now it barely seems to bother.


Mine inst interested in food, but im not going to worry yet. Its hardly like tarantulas dont suddenly go off food for long periods, these could be similar - its hardly like there's been a lot of successful experience with these things.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

In the end mate, both of us have done the best we can, with the limited information at hand. I will keep my fingers crossed that they do live a bit longer, if they_ don't_ then I will at least know I did my v best, and I would rather that than keep them in a plastic cup, and barely feed them, just in the hope that I can squeeze a few more months from them.

Steve


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> In the end mate, both of us have done the best we can, with the limited information at hand. I will keep my fingers crossed that they do live a bit longer, if they_ don't_ then I will at least know I did my v best, and I would rather that than keep them in a plastic cup, and barely feed them, just in the hope that I can squeeze a few more months from them.
> 
> Steve


+1, for sure. 

I dont think this will be the last solifuge I own. Next time, i'll keep a look out for a "fresh" batch, and buy a few as soon as they come in. 

One last thing - with the black one, do you notice that it doesnt look a lot like a _Galeodes_? I think its not. There's no record of _G_._arabicus_ as a valid species, I have a feeling its from another family altogether. It might be a _Rhagoletes_ sp. When mine dies (hopefully not soon), i'll look under the microscope and see if I cannarrow it down to a specific family/genus using Punzo's key.


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

so on average, how long do they live??? and also, has there been any success in captive breeding?

do you need a temperature drop in the enclosure??


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

kamakazecat said:


> so on average, how long do they live??? and also, has there been any success in captive breeding?
> 
> do you need a temperature drop in the enclosure??


1) Undetermined life span, open to debate, mate.

2) Captive breeding? No. Not as far as I know.

3) Temp drop? Yes, that appears to help.


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> 1) Undetermined life span, open to debate, mate.
> 
> 2) Captive breeding? No. Not as far as I know.
> 
> 3) Temp drop? Yes, that appears to help.


 
okeydokey, cheers man.

it'd be great to see some other peoples enclosures on here, theres the few at the beginning and thats a great reference point, but just to get a good idea of how people are keeping them.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Black one is now dead, Grant. 

I saw it coming, to be honest.

There was *no question* of it hibernating, or any other such thing, it was as dead as dead can be.

It's body is still relatively 'fresh dead', eg, when these are left dead for a day or two, they smell rather like a dead scorp, which is a little 'fishy', in aroma.

Moral dilemma.

Since it IS dead (and, yes it is), but relatively fresh, would there be anything wrong in offering it to my largest Praying Mantis, which will eat anything, including pieces of meat, if waved in front of it?

Discuss.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Black one is now dead, Grant.
> 
> I saw it coming, to be honest.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think mine is on the way too now. Refuses food (well, kills it and then ignores it) and is just hiding all the time. Sighs. 

I guess its up to you about feeding it to your mantid - it's too late for it to be preserved properly really, which is what I plan on doing with mine. I also want to study it down a microscope and identify it better - i'm just not convinced its a Galeodes, and G.arabicus - well, it doesnt seem to exist. Then i'm going to donate it to the Bell Pettigrew Museum, as they only have one poorly dried Galeodes sp. in their display.

I'm just wondering if the whole lack of mobility in the wild would occur after egg laying. I dont think mine has laid any eggs unfortuntley...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

kamakazecat said:


> okeydokey, cheers man.
> 
> it'd be great to see some other peoples enclosures on here, theres the few at the beginning and thats a great reference point, but just to get a good idea of how people are keeping them.


 
The one thing i'd suggest is a deeper substrate than mine. I had about 6-7", and the little dude still burrowed to the bottom of the tank easily. I've heard that G.granti will burrow to 20" if allowed...

I think next time I get some solifuges, i'll try a vriety of different tank sizes and depths and see which one is best at reducing pacing. I do wonder if a big 2ft or more tank would stop the pacing against the sides of the tank. Or, using a tank like they keep orb weavers in, but horizontally as such (i.e a square tank with strong mesh sides).

I dont really use a temp drop other than the natural slight variation in room temp anyway. I keep mine around 22C, which would sem cool, yet the soifuge seems to be pretty active and burrowed readily. Anything below 20C and it became lethargic, especially if it fell below 18C.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> Yeah, I think mine is on the way too now. Refuses food (well, kills it and then ignores it) and is just hiding all the time. Sighs.
> 
> I guess its up to you about feeding it to your mantid - it's too late for it to be preserved properly really, which is what I plan on doing with mine. I also want to study it down a microscope and identify it better - i'm just not convinced its a Galeodes, and G.arabicus - well, it doesnt seem to exist. Then i'm going to donate it to the Bell Pettigrew Museum, as they only have one poorly dried Galeodes sp. in their display.
> 
> I'm just wondering if the whole lack of mobility in the wild would occur after egg laying. I dont think mine has laid any eggs unfortuntley...


Well mate, it was dead, and yes, I did offer it to my Mantid, who ate all of it, save for the jaws.

I don't think that was 'wrong' in any way, _on the contrary_, since it must have finally gave out last night, after a sustained period of the type of behaviour that your one is now exhibiting, I felt that it would almost be a waste_ not_ to. In other words, either the Mantid got a meal packed with proteins, or it was going to have disposed of another way.

Not heard of the Bell Pettigrew Museum. Where is it? How would you plan on preserving your one, since they have really fat abadomens, is this not tricky? I had an Atlas Beetle that lived for about a year, and when it died I kept it. I still have it, as it is stunning, but I have found with Solfs and scorpions that they start to smell badly if you leave them in there for any longer than a few hours after death.

I would really like to meet up with you mate, that would be nice, as I have enjoyed speaking with you online.

PM me, and perhaps we can arrange something, given that we are not far from each other.


Steve


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> The one thing i'd suggest is a deeper substrate than mine. I had about 6-7", and the little dude still burrowed to the bottom of the tank easily. I've heard that G.granti will burrow to 20" if allowed...
> 
> I think next time I get some solifuges, i'll try a vriety of different tank sizes and depths and see which one is best at reducing pacing. I do wonder if a big 2ft or more tank would stop the pacing against the sides of the tank. Or, using a tank like they keep orb weavers in, but horizontally as such (i.e a square tank with strong mesh sides).
> 
> I dont really use a temp drop other than the natural slight variation in room temp anyway. I keep mine around 22C, which would sem cool, yet the soifuge seems to be pretty active and burrowed readily. Anything below 20C and it became lethargic, especially if it fell below 18C.


 
Personally, I think_ I_ will just leave them in the wild from now on, until such a time that we have advanced enough to captive breed these, so that we understand their needs more than we do now. Despite our best efforts, it clearly wasn't good enough (not for the want of trying).


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Well mate, it was dead, and yes, I did offer it to my Mantid, who ate all of it, save for the jaws.
> 
> I don't think that was 'wrong' in any way, _on the contrary_, since it must have finally gave out last night, after a sustained period of the type of behaviour that your one is now exhibiting, I felt that it would almost be a waste_ not_ to. In other words, either the Mantid got a meal packed with proteins, or it was going to have disposed of another way.
> 
> ...


The bell Pettigrew is a museum in the Bute medical school at st Andrews. I think its open to the public quite a lot - its basically a collection of victorian preserved animals that covers the entire spectra of life on earth. 

I see no issue with feeding it. I used to feed dead stick insects to my carnivorous plants, so I guess its not much different. 

I'm going to preserve mine using 90% alcohol, syringed into the abdomen. Then i will immerse the animal in a specimen jar containing 90% ethanol, and If I can get hold of any, propylene glycol. The propylene keeps the specimen supple (alcohol makes them stiffen and they often break if you manipulate them afterwards). 

Obviously, this is rather easier for me to do as you can't readily buy pure alcohol, I just use the stocks in the Uni. With luck, my specimen might be on display in the museum at some point. 


meeting up sounds like a plan. I'm fairly busy the next couple of weeks, but i'll pm ya at some point, grab a pint or something. 

Lastly: 

Yeah, thats fair enough. I'm not convinced that we did anything wrong - I think there's a lot of hope flying around that these things will live a long time. I dont think they will, unless they are kept under almost starvation* type conditions. They are reknowned as annual species, and it could be that this species over winters as a juvenile and completes its life mid summer, early autumn, in which case there's not a problem.

I know lots of harvestmen and spiders that live for less than half a year as adults...I see no reason to think that some/all solifuges might not be the same. Just because they are tropical doesnt mean that they share the same longevity as the megalomorphs. In that sense, I almost feel that the hobby has biased and unrealistic expectations regarding solifuges. Im still dissapointed tho, yoji has a lot of character. 

*Starvation studies often prolong arachnid lifespans. Theres a recent one in the AAS quoted using loxosceles spiders fed once every 3 or 9 months, then starved to death. Some of them lasted about 4 years. That doesnt mean that a natural life expectancy is 4 years however...its between 12-24 months...which is why I treat the solifuge living 4 years or whatever stories with scepticism. A want a natural lifespan, not an artifically high estimate. if its 5 months as an adult, then 5 months it is.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, Yoji ate a cricket last night, so perhaps their is hope yet. 

I think it might have been the recent dip in tmeperature making her appear sluggish. I'm keeping a close eye on her...

Steve, is your _G.granti_ still alive?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Is it alive.

Hmmm.

_Technically_ yes.

However, there is only movement from it if I touch the abdomen.

If I do that, it will 'wag' the abadomen for a moment, and that is about all.

I can't see it lasting much longer, mate.

It is sat there, front legs permanently up, and is so docile that I can pick it up in my hand, and it does nothing whatsoever.

What do you make of that?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Is it alive.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> ...


Wow, that sounds bad right enough. Even my one wont let me get close enough to pick it up. It sounds like its on its last legs, i've seen lots of house spiders do a similar thing when they are dying - they just get really docile, like they can't be bothered. 

Tried to feed again and it kills but leaves it alone. Very odd. I think it must be dying, which is a pity. Looking at the date when I bought it, i've had it 44 days so far. I wonder if Lee still has any left, or if they are all acting in a similar manner? I might email him, I was interested to know when he recieved his batch of them.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok, I am confused. 

For 5 days or so, it has looked very much like my Solifuge would eb dead the same day. 

Now, i've been woken up two days on the trot with my solifge scurrying around, active as ever. It eats..spoaradically. Tried today, its not interested. 

Its been excavating a burrow and then lying in it, completely motionless on its side. Initially, I was worried about a possible moult, but that doesnt seem to be happening - even if left to its own devices, it still ups and moves from shelter after a day or so. I prodded it initially to see if it was still alive, and it was doing as your's did Steve; motionless until touched then a threat display....i'm confused. 

Is your _Granti_ still alive Steve, or has it finally given up?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> Ok, I am confused.
> 
> For 5 days or so, it has looked very much like my Solifuge would eb dead the same day.
> 
> ...


 
Sadly not.

It gave up the ghost, so to speak, on Sat.

The black one that died before it, that went into a mode of *lying on it's side,* just before it died.

Hopefully that will not happen with your one, Grant.

One of those things.

I tried the best I could.

Seems it wasn't enough.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Sadly not.
> 
> It gave up the ghost, so to speak, on Sat.
> 
> ...


Ah dude, I dont think there's any fault there. I reckon mine is dying, it just seems odd to have these bouts of activity then nothing....  

Just have to wait and see.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I know mate.

I expected it to die, sooner rather than later.

Great bugs, but too expensive to keep buying them, given the life span is so short.

Steve


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> I know mate.
> 
> I expected it to die, sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I think my next effort will be to aquire several all at once in a mass effort to mate them. I do admit that £17 each is pretty expensive going considering they last <3 months. I'll see, perhaps my enthusiasm will carry me along! 

ohterwise, i'll have to leave them to the US keepers who can simply go outside and collect them for free.


----------



## niiceguy (Jul 27, 2008)

gotta say guys this thread was awsome to read through! i hope some people invest time and effort into these amazing bugs so we can learn more about how to keep them! :2thumb:

Good luck if you get any more!

Kirk


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I would, ideally, do what GRB wants to do, and invest in a large quantity, all kept in wildly varying conditions.

However.

I am not a scientist, just an enthusiast, and at about £20 a go, and to make the experiment valid at all, I would need literally dozens, and I am afraid I just cannot afford it.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> I would, ideally, do what GRB wants to do, and invest in a large quantity, all kept in wildly varying conditions.
> 
> However.
> 
> I am not a scientist, just an enthusiast, and at about £20 a go, and to make the experiment valid at all, I would need literally dozens, and I am afraid I just cannot afford it.


Yeah...I doubt I would get funding for this, i'd have to fund it myself...

I think I'll see what im doing next year in terms of Msc/Phd etc and then decide. I think about 6 would be a good number to start with, and I think the conditions we had them in were pretty good - I might try a few at warmer temps like Punzo had them at. 6 however, is still over £100, so its hardly something that you can jump into without a lot of thought. 

I'd like to breed them, so much new info would come from raising them through a complete lifecycle.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Yoji is still alive...and feeding sporadically. Still seems a bit sluggish, i'm not sure why. 

Alas, i've ran out of livefood (hence the * items), so i've been resorting to trying things from the garden. 

Just as a quick note, here's foods i've tried and Yoji's response:


Accepted foods:

Crickets - eaten
Locusts -eaten
Moths - eaten

Woodlice*...eaten
Small Earthworm* - accepted, almost killed but not eaten.
Slug* - Seems like they will eat them if the slime isnt too much

All I can say is that moths seem very popular, and were hardly rejected during Yojis recent bizzarre change in behaviour. 

I think since Steves are sadly no longer with us, i'll wrap this thread up with a more specific "caresheet" of my experiences with a solifuge once Yoji dies. Since i'll be looking down the microscope, i'll see if I can get some detail pics of her, and identify her fully.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Moths?

Never tried those.

Not certain if they would make up a large part of their _normal_ diet, but they won't do any harm, I wouldn't have thought...

Steve


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Moths?
> 
> Never tried those.
> 
> ...


Yeah, strange huh. It started when I had a bunch of waxworms pupate. Then I tried a few UK moths when i ran out of crix - they were all I could find. She seemed to "enjoy" them anyway, and they are one of the few bugs that gets pretty big that i'm likely to find.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Steve,

Not that its vastly important to you jut now, but I am almost certain that "_Galeodes_ _arabicus_" is completely made up. 

The giant blacks we had are almost definitely from the _Rhagodidae_, and I think they belong to the genus _Rhagodes_. Alas, there is 27 species, so without looking through the microscope, I cant be 100%. 

If it interests you, mine is still alive, albeit lying on its side a lot. I spoke to Roy is pretty certain it is dying, we'll just have to see how long it holds on for.


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

very informative guys, it has spurred me to make an attempt of my own to keep these and then tell you how i got on. keep up the solifuge keeping, the more experince everyone has the more you can improve their captive lives and eventually captive breeding one fine day in the un forseeable future, good luck with all future solifuges guys

Steve


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Personally, I don't think I would buy them again.

I have much more fun with my tiger beetles, they live longer, are ferocious eaters, and their jaws are awesome, also, they are easy to keep.

Steve


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Personally, I don't think I would buy them again.
> 
> I have much more fun with my tiger beetles, they live longer, are ferocious eaters, and their jaws are awesome, also, they are easy to keep.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, hows trix?

Yeah, I think if I lived in the US I might try the US species (Free!) but otherwise i'll probably pass on them for now. Too expensive for how long they last. 

I did have fun with Yoji however, I have her preserved in a jar in my house. Rather crushingly, she died then two days later I lost both my whip scorpions (they escaped, and I only found one already dead. The other never appeared). 

I've not had a chance to look at her down the microscope yet, been too busy with the ole harvestmen.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> Hi Steve, hows trix?
> 
> Yeah, I think if I lived in the US I might try the US species (Free!) but otherwise i'll probably pass on them for now. Too expensive for how long they last.
> 
> ...


Hey fella,

As it happens, things have not been so good, and that is an understatement. Perhaps that is another story for another time. Oddly enough, my TWS died this week as well. There is a thread about what happened on here, albeit I don't think anyone has added to it yet.

Steve


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

That thing looks like a Camel spider, but that thing Is bloody brilliant, Id much prefer one of them to camel spider, I actualy like the way they look.
The setup looks quite cool aswell.
And yoji is awsome name.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> That thing looks like a Camel spider, but that thing Is bloody brilliant, Id much prefer one of them to camel spider, I actualy like the way they look.
> The setup looks quite cool aswell.
> And yoji is awsome name.


Heh, the name comes from a film favourite of mine called "Yojimbo". 

It is a camel spider btw, not all of them look like the oft seen Galeodes. In fact, Galeodes are often quite spindly - the other solifuge families are a lot stockier and smaller, so look quite different.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

You guys are getting me hooked on that Solifuge. Interestingly weird looking, cross between a scorp and a T. 
How big do they grow?
Dont know anything about it so will check web to find more info.
Interesting thread.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I had three at the one time.

The largest was just under six inches, as an estimate.


----------



## mitch409 (Dec 12, 2008)

*hey*

hi mate 
great thread 
i was in afghanistan and i had 2 of these critters and there amazing to watch and look after. got told to get rid of them though lol
i was wondering where i would be able to get one from in the UK
any replys is greatly appriciated
cheers


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

My local pet shop has recently got a few in . So i'd imagine you could find a shop local to you that could find some if no one on hear can point you in the right direction .


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm not sure how sensible it is buying some at this time of year.

They are seasonal, so if you buy them now they might be approaching the end of their lifespan, unless they are southern hemisphere species (which I havent really seen offered for sale). 

I'd wait until spring or early summer and buy some then, you'll have the best chance of keeping one for more than just a couple of weeks.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi GRB.

I would like to have another go at keeping these.

Not the really small and fluffy species, but the larger one's, as I did before.

Hit and miss trying to get them though, chap.


----------

